# 3rd Turner Enabled?



## merlin (Jul 22, 2002)

I've just got home and noticed that both the record lights were on - so I checked to see what it was recording... to my surprise the tv channel that I was turned into was not one of the channels being recorded!

So does this mean that they have enabled the 3rd turner?


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I still see only 2 tuners in the system diagnostics.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Still only the two here. Update by region maybe?


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

What's your software version number? The common 2-tuner one is 15.1.Y3-01-3-C00. I'd expect that to change when the third tuner gets enabled.


----------



## frobozz (May 2, 2002)

What is your software version? Has it changed from 15.1.Y3-01-3-COO?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

frobozz said:


> Has it changed from 15.1.Y3-01-3-COO?


No.


----------



## merlin (Jul 22, 2002)

frobozz said:


> What is your software version? Has it changed from 15.1.Y3-01-3-COO?


It's the same... not sure then how my TiVo was recording two programs and allowing me to view a 3rd?


----------



## Buzby (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm confused - you can certainly watch output from TiVo whilst it tapes on 2 tuners, so that's not using 3 of them. I'm amazed at how often I'm getting messages telling me the channel I'm viewing is going to change....

the sooner the 3rd tuner is activated the better!


----------



## merlin (Jul 22, 2002)

It must have been using 3 turners as it was recording one program from Dave, one from BBC and I was watching ITV... so I'm just as confused how this happened!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

If you do indeed have three tuners, you should be able to switch between them using the 'info' button display.


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

Were you perhaps watching live TV in delay?

If this is the case, then both tuners could be recording while you continue to watch from the buffer until that tuner catches up to the point where it's recording started.


----------

